# Using the Eureka Mignon MK 2 for different methods



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi,

As I am on my quest to upgrade my grinder situation I have inevitably come across the Mignon in the electric grinder department. From what I can see it seems like a great entry level grinder for espresso that will not leave me wanting to upgrade within 6months. I think I could cope with the clumping problems as I would likely dose and then grind into small vessel and transfer to the PF anyway.

My main question for people who have used the grinder is, how good is this grinder/how easy is it too switch from espresso to brewing say aeropress or v60? I know it is a stepless grinder so it may be the case of keeping a note of how many turns of the knob you made but has anyone got direct experience of using the grinder like this?

In a normal week I probably pull 3 espresso shots a day, but I do really like the process and result of an excellent v60 or Aeropress say twice times a week. I am willing to accept the hassle of changing the grind so that I can enjoy these other brew methods, the alternative would be to hand grind for filter so its which ever is the least hassle I guess. I have all the Hario equipment for v60 along with a rather nice wooden stand I've made and it would be a shame to see it all become redundant. Plus, who doesn't love using a gooseneck kettle!

Conversely, is there some other grinder I should consider?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

You say upgrade.. This implies you currently have one? If you do, and depending on what it is, my recommendation would change.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Assuming you must have only 1 grinder, and if your are to choose the Mignon..

Shifting grind settings is possible between v60 and Espresso. It's just a lot of hard work. And the inevitable purging in between settings change..

While I don't have the Mignon, I go with my hand grinder for my V60 (porlex mini). It's hard work, over a minute of cardiovascular exercise. But I still choose that route for my v60 which is once a day, rather than change a dialed in stepless grinder for my espresso.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> You say upgrade.. This implies you currently have one? If you do, and depending on what it is, my recommendation would change.


I've been using the Hario Skerton for a couple of years and get consistently good results with it and although I have wanted to upgrade I've never had the surplus money(being at university in Huddersfield atm). However, I want to cut down on the time spent grinding and so I am in the process of working out what would be best on the next stage of my coffee drinking!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

chip_kara said:


> I've been using the Hario Skerton for a couple of years and get consistently good results with it and although I have wanted to upgrade I've never had the surplus money(being at university in Huddersfield atm). However, I want to cut down on the time spent grinding and so I am in the process of working out what would be best on the next stage of my coffee drinking!


Good 

Keep the skerton. Use it exclusivity for v60.

Then you are free to choose an espresso grinder. Which is to be used for espresso only. It's better this way, since theoretically, keeping note of how many turns you adjusted should bring you back to where you were before, in practice, it is not so easy.

Going coarse is easy. But when going back to fine, you either must completely empty the grinder (inside the grinding chamber) then turn the dial (hassle) or keep grinding beans out while making adjustment (wasteful)

Going stepless is ideal. The infinite settings would allow you to really fine tune your espresso. In the budget category, the changes in between the steps of the stepped grinders aren't sometimes fine enough, creating compromises.

Mignon is always a good entry level candidate.

There are many in the forum who strongly suggest getting a second hand (thus in the same price range as Mignon, but if higher capabilities)

The choice is yours!


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Hmm maybe that is the best way to do it and I am just asking too much!

As for going from fine - coarse being easy but coarse - fine being harder you are right and that is something that although I have encountered before had completely escaped my mind in this instance.

I reckon even if I got the Mignon I would still try pick one up second hand, other grinder wise I know that is recommended a lot on this forum to pick up something a price range above second hand etc. However, I have been keeping an eye on the for sale section and on eBay etc and there have been some pop up but for the majority seem to be doser models and I just think that for me that is going to lead to more wastage and faff than a dosserless.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes, a lot to do with timing. Sod's law says it isn't there when you need it!

Are you going to be transporting it in between every term at uni?

The Niche grinder coming out next year does allow you to do drip and Espresso very conveniently, because it is a single dosing grinder. The 2 questions are, is it in your budget range, and can your wait to June next year? If yes and yes, maybe have a consider.

BTW, with regard to clumping.. Unless you go for a super high end grinder, you won't always get clump free output. But don't sweat. My personal opinion, and some may disagree, but within reason, those small clumps, like what you would find in a Mignon and other grinders when you start going to very fine grinds.. Just ignore them. Tamp away. It won't negatively affect the espresso. Only do something if the clumps are severe and as a result, there's uneven coffee distribution in the basket, thus not allowing you to tamp evenly and flat.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> BTW, with regard to clumping.. Unless you go for a super high end grinder, you won't always get clump free output. But don't sweat. My personal opinion, and some may disagree, but within reason, those small clumps, like what you would find in a Mignon and other grinders when you start going to very fine grinds.. Just ignore them. Tamp away. It won't negatively affect the espresso. Only do something if the clumps are severe and as a result, there's uneven coffee distribution in the basket, thus not allowing you to tamp evenly and flat.


100% correct

From my tests / experience... stirring or whisking the 'clumps' had zero effect on either pour time or taste compared to dose volume and tamp pressure.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Yes, a lot to do with timing. Sod's law says it isn't there when you need it!
> 
> Are you going to be transporting it in between every term at uni?
> 
> ...


Yep sods law, looking back over the for sale section there are ones I would have had but nothing at the moment!

Not transporting it, got my house for the whole year and have a car anyway, will happily add a grinder to my ever-growing selection of coffee equipment.

Sadly the Niche isn't in my budget at the moment, I would rather spend £100-£200 now on something second hand that will easily last me a year or more and if the Niche turns out with use to be as good as its meant to be it could be an upgrade option.

Thanks for your comments on clumping, it doesn't put me off the grinder at all but it is something everyone mentions in reviews so nice to have the reassurance its probably not an issue!


----------

